

Ask HN: Who is applying to YC Winter 2010? - astartupaday

Are you applying to YC Winter 2010?  If yes, have you applied yet? If not, why?
======
zck
I applied to this past summer, but won't be applying this winter. I (and the
people I applied with) graduated, and got jobs. Well, they did. For some
reason, my resume must be screaming "don't hire". So no co-founder. Also, I
can't seem to be happy with an idea, and "find a problem and ask if it can be
fixed" doesn't seem to come up with anything for me. Also also, I've never
been happy with my coding abilities, so the lack of confidence is an issue.

Maybe being a wage slave for a year will -- like when I worked full-time
before grad school -- drive me insane enough to necessitate doing something
else, and I'll decide to go the YC route.

~~~
dmillar
Not being content with your coding ability is healthy and natural. There will
always be a better way to do something. This is the learning process, and
great developers never stop learning.

Being a "wage slave" is not as bad as you might think. It might give you ideas
and expose you to problems that need solutions.

~~~
zck
>Not being content with your coding ability is healthy and natural.

That's true. I wonder if realizing that and still feeling like one's sub-par
is also natural.

~~~
bhousel
It is natural. This is because you take your skill seriously, so you'll always
be trying to improve at it. It's true for other walks of life too (music,
athletics, etc.)

------
lukenstein
I have ideas/ I hope to be able to hammer then down to something that first I
can fully envision not to mention others/ I, like zck, am not sure that my
brain can come up with the needed 0/1's to make it work but also i hate the
current position I am in and hope to make one of my ideas into something
someday- so to wrap it up yes i would like to apply if I can muster the time
to scrap blueprints together, and if not submitting this round ill put forth
something soon

------
rrikhy
I'll be applying this winter. Have not applied yet, because I'm still racing
out the MVP.

------
stuntmouse
interested in applying. need to find co-founders. know c, c++, c#. familiar
with lisp, scheme, java. currently living in la.

